# ICB and Bank of ireland credit card debt



## davydublin (4 Mar 2010)

After I closed my BOI current account to move to NIB. BOI informed me that my credit card was cancelled as part of the agreement was that i had a BOI current account. I missed two payments after this because of the account changeover and they put me on the ICB  list for non payment. I did not pay for a long time... stupidly but I was very annoyed.  Eventually a solicitors office served me with court papers and I have begun paying installements through a company called intrum justitia. However I have just recieved my ICB  credit report and My BOI has a C (completed Payment) in the most recent month. Does this mean that my account with BOI for my credit card is completed and they have sold the debt on to someone else or is there another explaination?


----------



## dobsdave (5 Mar 2010)

To be honest, reading that is hard work.
You need to give more details.
If you didn't pay off your debt to the credit card, then it wouldn't be shown as complete.
If it was sold on, they would need to inform you of that.


----------



## so-crates (5 Mar 2010)

Insofar as I understand it, they can't simply sell on a debt in Ireland, they remain the creditor. Intrum Justitia are acting as their debt collecton agents.


----------

